# Wheel theory and physics Bontrager Aeolus



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

Why aero?
For the last few years riders have put a premium on weight and all but ignoring aerodynamics. Recently, even at the sports top level, aerodynamic advantage has only been considered when it comes to time trialing. But whether you look at a grand tour stage racer or your casual weekend warrior, it quickly becomes apparent that the majority of riding is done in undulating terrain, not mountains, where aerodynamics trump weight


















































































Bontrager designers realized this and saw the impacts it can have in a stage race, whether it is in a small breakaway or chasing one down. To step up its aerodynamic game, Bontrager entered into a partnership with long time aero' consultant, Steve Hed, who has worked with the Postal/Discovery team for the last eight years. 

"Steve Hed is probably one of the most brilliant aerodynamic guys in cycling," said John Balmer, Bontrager's director of product management. "Steve is able to look at something - I'm pretty sure he can actually see air movement - and predict things that take a number of rounds of software and wind tunnel tests to validate." 

The relationship between Bontrager and HED became apparent in the last two tours where HED wheels found steady use on the Discovery time trial bikes. This eventually led to a partnership with HED allowing Bontrager to offer its co-designed products to consumers. The first result of that partnership, the tubular Aeolus 6.5, was introduced at last year's Dauphine just before the 2005 Tour de France. George Hincapie and Yaroslav Popovych rode the new wheels to first and second place in the last stage on a very hilly rolling circuit. From there the wheels saw action in the Tour. 

"A lot of times it was put on the mainline riders, the domestique's bikes, because those poor guys are on the front of the peloton driving the pace for the first three quarters of the race," said Balmer. "They are really out there in the wind, so they need something that they could depend on, something that was going to give them a very fast bike." 

One Bontrager wheel designer on the project, Brad Addink, explained that even the Discovery Team needed to be educated of the value an aerodynamic product could have over something that was designed to be purely lightweight. 

"I have convinced the Discovery Team to ride the 5.0s in almost any condition," said Addink. "They were riding the XXX Lite tubular box section rim on hilly stages, and I go, ‘what percentage of the time are you actually climbing during that hilly stage - maybe 20 percent?' Say you had 100k to get to that climb, during that 100k if you have to chase down a break or whatever else you need to be on the [Aeolus] 5.0s. It usually takes about a 100 plus grams in wheel weight, before a super light wheel will be faster than an aerodynamic wheel."

Design and Construction
The first Aeolus only came in a tubular version and only in a 65mm height. Bontrager will add four new models, which will be available by mid-summer. The Aeolus 5.0 and 6.5 will be offered in tubular and clincher versions, while the Aeolus TT is a new tubular only TT disc wheel. 

"There are a lot of times you look at a wheel and you simply say, ‘I want to make this wheel as light as possible,' and that's great," said Balmer. "You can do that with minimal surface areas and small bearings, small hubs, but the fact is those won't hold up for a season in Europe. They'll be destroyed, you'll ruin tires, you'll blow bearings, they won't hold up. That's not what we wanted. We want a product that when we load it up under a pro team, that team can go out there with confidence and use it in virtually any condition." 

Bontrager and Hed's designs are married in the Aeolus line. Bontrager provides the rims, its OCLV carbon tubular or clincher, which are produced in Waterloo. They are then sent to the HED facility where the aerodynamic skins are bonded to the rims. 

"The skin that goes onto the wheel is not a fairing, it is a structural element," said Balmer. "There is not much lateral support from the skin, it's more radially, up and down. It gives it [the wheel] enough radial strength so we can reduce the spoke count down to 16 spokes, which is also the UCI minimum." 

The covered rims are then shipped back to Waterloo where Bontrager employees do the inspection of the co-produced rim, then the assembly, truing and shipment of the wheels. Racing in Europe has influenced Bontrager's designs in a number of ways. One of the most resounding is the use of a 22mm wide rim. 

"On a tubular it gives us more gluing area, it also gives a bigger bed to hold the tire," Balmer said. "It gives the tire a better profile as it goes to the ground, particularly on a clincher, because your rim width definitely influences your tire shape. A wider rim will change that contact patch significantly." 

The Aeolus deep section wheels will come in two styles, the new 5.0, which features a 50mm rim height and the 6.5 featuring a 65mm rim. Both wheels will be offered with Bontrager's 110 GSM (grams of carbon per square meter) OCLV rim in tubular or clincher styles.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

And yet, certain people will never allow their opinion to be influenced by fact and logic....


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:

Which is why I want a pair of Aeolus wheels rather than the 404s on my Madone 

Oh well, that's not for another few months I guess


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

But, it was also mentioned that the lighter wheels need to be about a few hundred grams lighter then the aero wheels to actually be faster then the aero counterparts. Then, this would be true for the XXX Lite wheels are like what, 1200 grams vs the 1550 or 1610 grams of the Aeolus 5.0 and the 6.5 respectively? Although faster would probably be on the climbs and not on the flats am I right here?

then, why aren't Discovery using the 6.5 instead of the 5.0? just some of the things I'm wondering about regarding this issue.


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

CARBON did you think of linking that article?


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

i still like my new 404 better than aeolus. for sure it looks sexier. faster?? that's another topic. anyway it's not aero or light, it's you got the money or not.

enjoy and ride strong-my motto.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Eye candy for sure. Since riding and racing isn't a paycheck for me I think I will stick with my current areowheels since I have never been disappointed with their performance. Although in most cases areo rules!


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

waterloo said:


> CARBON did you think of linking that article?


I thought he wrote it. There's no author mentioned or quotes around the text; how could it be otherwise?


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

juan: yeah i was like you couple years back when i didn't got alot of cash to burn ( big family to support ) and was riding a crappy giant alum. bike with cane creek wheel ( blue decals ) with sora drivetain. fortunately, well sort of, i was in a car accident last summer and got six figures for my injury conpensation. now i've got money to burn and i reward myself with Trek madone and just-bought zipp 404 ( will finally ride it next tuesday ) all and all as you ride bikes regarding of types, you got my respect. [ thumbs up ]

enjoy and ride strong


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm sorry, I thought that anyone with an IQ over 11 might be able to see that it is from an article. I put this together on a Saturday night after a few drinks with some beautiful women (so you can imagin my mind was on something else entirely!) and failed to put the link in so don't FREAK OUT or anything please. 

I don't get graded here and I really don't care what or how people think or feel about giving credit to websites for information so you can save your time by lecturing me although it was simply over looked. Less people would have read the article anyway and it went well with the post 

We have been discussing wheels, theory, physics and riding in the real world a lot lately so I thought this article was timely and appropriate. By the way, I didn't take those pics, I don't know Greg Lemond, I've never seen George wear yellow in person, I don't own a pair of Aeolus, nor would I put them on a bike frame and then on the floor without tires on and I don't take responsibility for your emotional well being or feel compelled to validate anyone's opinion out of consideration or curtoisy =) 


Feel free to address the article though and enjoy!

https://images.google.com/imgres?im...bontrager+aeolus&svnum=10&hl=en&c2coff=1&sa=N


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm not FREAKING OUT at all, just think you should give credit when credit is due and I think the mods and VN would aggree. Go hang out with your ladies and relax a little :thumbsup: 

http://www.velonews.com/tech/report/articles/9797.0.html

PS anyone using the Aeolus as an everyday wheel?


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

I hope this can elevate HED- they have always suffered a bit in the marketing dept.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

z ken said:


> juan: yeah i was like you couple years back when i didn't got alot of cash to burn ( big family to support ) and was riding a crappy giant alum. bike with cane creek wheel ( blue decals ) with sora drivetain. fortunately, well sort of, i was in a car accident last summer and got six figures for my injury conpensation. now i've got money to burn and i reward myself with Trek madone and just-bought zipp 404 ( will finally ride it next tuesday ) all and all as you ride bikes regarding of types, you got my respect. [ thumbs up ]
> 
> enjoy and ride strong


Oh I have plenty of expensive toys including a 12.6 lb Titus that is my current main bike. I have a set of carbon tubulars that are 1004 grams for the pair with 38mm rims and I do have a Zipp 404 front wheel. I just would upgrade for the sake of saving a nanosecond when I really love the ride and performance of my current wheels and buying another set doesn't necessarilly guaranty I'll like them better are see any real world better performance. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=80504&highlight=Titus


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

filtersweep said:


> I hope this can elevate HED- they have always suffered a bit in the marketing dept.


I think HED is, and have been, comfortable with where they are in the market. They truly make great products and just have proably not decided to market to the masses like Bontrager, Zipp etc. Their wheel lineup mostly caters to TT riders, but they certainly offer some choices for the road.

Anyways, I am looking to pickup some carbon aero clinchers in a few months when the weather turns. I have narrowed it down to the HED Jet 60 and the Bontrager Aeolus 6.5. These would probably be my primary wheels that I would use most of the time. I currently ride the Shimano Dura-Ace 7801-SLs, but I'm looking for something more aero and will still use the DAs quite a bit. Most of my riding is rather flat with some rollers and I can use the DAs in the hills.

The Jet 60 clinchers, with aluminum rims and braking surface, weigh in at 1675g.

The Aeolus 6.5 clinchers, with carbon rims and braking surface, weigh in at 1745g.

I figure why pay $800-$1000 more for the Aeouls 6.5? It is a heavier wheelset, has an inferior braking surface and probably is not as durable as the aluminum rimmed Jet 60.

I know they have different spoke designs, but the Jet 60s seem to be like an Aelous with an aluminum rim and the same HED carbon fairing on it. Not only are the Jet 60s cheaper, they are probably more durable and brake better than the Aeolus.

That being said, I think I'm leaning heavily towards the HED Jet 60 over the Bontrager Aeolus 6.5.

Any thoughts?


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

waterloo said:


> has an inferior braking surface and probably is not as durable as the aluminum rimmed Jet 60.





waterloo said:


> Not only are the Jet 60s cheaper, they are probably more durable and brake better than the Aeolus.


I disagree with your above predictions. I think you'll find that the Aeolus....with the Bontrager cork pads....offer very impressive braking performance. 

Their impact resistance is very impressive, as well. The XXX-Lite rim (found on the XXX-Lite wheelset as well as the Aeolus line) is Bontrager's strongest road rim. Any impact that will damage it will *destroy* an aluminum surface on a comparable rim.

The following review features the XXX-Lite wheelset, but as I mentioned...but the braking performance and durability is identical to the Aeolus line: 

http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=4613

It's a very accurate review. In addition to the exemplary braking performance and durability, remember that the Bontrager wheels have no user weight limit (a testament to the engineer's confidence...especially considering today's litigation-crazed market) and come with a five-year warranty.


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

Whiskey, I recognize all your points and have read that review of the Race XXX Lites with the same rim. But the Jet 60s still weigh less and while I think the impact resistance of the carbon Aeolus rim may be excellent, I think I'd be truing the carbon rims a lot more often than HED aluminum ones.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

waterloo said:


> I think I'd be truing the carbon rims a lot more often than HED aluminum ones.


Out of curiosity, what makes you think this would be the case?


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

Honestly, I don't really have anything to back that statement up with, it is just more speculative than anything. Which is why I was soliciting the thoughts of Aeolus owners as to their durablitly and whether they stay true over the long haul.

But I guess I substaniate the thought to myself in that the development of carbon clincher rims is still in its infancy, as it states in the Pez review of the XXX Lite clinchers, whereas you pretty much know what you're getting (with aluminim).

In addition to my durability concern with the Aeolus, I still find the higher price, the higher weight and the inferior braking surface all reasons to go with the Jet 60 instead. Three of those four reasons aren't really debateable, unless someone can convince me otherwise. 


edit: left out text in (parentheses)


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

waterloo said:


> In addition to my durability concern with the Aeolus, I still find the higher price, the higher weight and the inferior braking surface all reasons to go with the Jet 60 instead. Three of those four reasons aren't really debateable)


A few more thoughts...

Having experienced my share of bent aluminum rims, and having personally *attempted* to break several samples of OCLV carbon, I'm convinced it's many times more durable than the aluminum that is commonly used in lightweight rim applications.

So.....

Inferior durability: Debatable, and with all due respect, disproved. 

Higher price: you're correct...not debatable. 

Higher weight: also correct...in the examples you provide, not debatable.

Inferior braking: Absolutely debatable. I haven't ridden the carbon rims in wet/sloppy conditions, but I can confirm that in dry conditions, the braking performance is as good or better than with aluminum braking surfaces. Reviews and second-hand testimony indicate that braking performance in wet/sloppy conditions is similarly impressive.


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

> Inferior durability: Debatable, and with all due respect, disproved.


I understand your points and I have mine, but I want to know if the Aeolus stays true over time. One other concern, the guy who did the review for Pez weighed 140 lbs. I'm just under 200. So what would happen to the wheel if I, at 200 lbs, hit the sewer grate like he did. The damage would certainly be much worse for me. Now I'm not implying this wouldn't happen to an aluminum rim, but then again an aluminum rim can be replaced for a lot less than a carbon one.



> Inferior braking: Absolutely debatable. I haven't ridden the carbon rims in wet/sloppy conditions, but I can confirm that in dry conditions, the braking performance is as good or better than with aluminum braking surfaces. Reviews and second-hand testimony indicate that braking performance in wet/sloppy conditions is similarly impressive.


I find it hard to believe that the carbon braking surface of the Aeolus, even though it does have the grooves shown in the picture, is better than a machined aluminum surface. I haven't ridden them, so I can't say for myself, but carbon vs. machined aluminum? Come on. And I also don't even want to have to think about the heat factor while braking or even deal with a popped tube due to heat (no I am not an idiot, I know how to use the brakes).


Bottom line, at this point in the development, I just don't see the advantages of a carbon clincher rim and enough reason to shell out the extra cash for it yet. While yes I would probably rather ride the Aeolus, the Jet 60 seems to be the more practical option.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

waterloo said:


> I understand your points and I have mine, but I want to know if the Aeolus stays true over time.


Well, if it's any indication, Hincapie raced Flanders *and* most of Paris-Roubaix (up until his steerer broke) on an Aeolus wheelset....and after the two races, _neither wheel was noticeably out of true_. While impressive after two pro races in general, this is particularly impressive after racing on the cobbles.




waterloo said:


> I find it hard to believe that the carbon braking surface of the Aeolus, even though it does have the grooves shown in the picture, is better than a machined aluminum surface. I haven't ridden them, so I can't say for myself, but carbon vs. machined aluminum? Come on.


I understand your hesitation, but I kid you not...I found the braking to be equal to or better than that of standard aluminum rims. Discovery riders have echoed this impression. 




waterloo said:


> And I also don't even want to have to think about the heat factor while braking or even deal with a popped tube due to heat (no I am not an idiot, I know how to use the brakes).


I certainly don't consider you an idiot! Your concerns are perfectly understandable.

Heat dissipation, in my experience, has never been an issue with the Bontrager carbon rims. If it were an issue, you can bet the tubular glue would soften up during the mountain descents on the European pro circuit. At speeds in excess of 60mph combined with aggressively carved turns, heated/softened glue will result in rolled tubulars. As the Discovery team has *never* experienced a rolled tubular in it's history of racing, it can reasonably be concluded that Bontrager carbon rims are no more susceptible to heat buildup than their aluminum counterparts. 




waterloo said:


> Bottom line, at this point in the development, I just don't see the advantages of a carbon clincher rim and enough reason to shell out the extra cash for it yet. While yes I would probably rather ride the Aeolus, the Jet 60 seems to be the more practical option.


...and the issue of cost and value is one that nobody can argue. I would just hate to see you write the Bontragers off for unproven or invalid reasons. Whatever your decision, here's to a fun, safe season of riding! : )


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Whiskey, you're right in that Discovery has never had a tubular tire come off while racing, period. 

FWIW, I ride a 'weaker' Bontrager Carbon wheel - the Race X Lite Carbon Aero and have absolutely no problems with it at all. Comfy, fast, light enough, strong, durable. Still true after about half a year plus or so of riding and racing. (Riding at 25mph mostly and at times over not perfect roads so to speak) But, my wheels are tubulars if it matters.

Braking in wet weather? Well, you need to brake a little earlier of course since it's wet for crying out loud! Dry weather, absolutely no problem so far. Still on my same cork pads as when I got my wheels.


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

The Aeolus is one damn sexy wheelset... whew!


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

waterloo: it's your own damn money, you buy what your " heart " tell you, not some amature or weekend warriors. so save up and buy Hed jet 60 and please do report the ride quality. looking toward it. as may be tomorrow or tuesday i'm finally going to ride 404 tubular for the first time. alot of things going on in my head right now, most of that is call, " excitement " and my heart told me it's going to be one fast fast fast ride. woho!!

azure: have you ever seen Campy's Boras?? well it will make Aeolus looks like Roseane Barr. hahah

enjoy and ride strong


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

z ken said:


> well it will make Aeolus looks like Roseane Barr. hahah


I don't think so.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

azure: you found Aeolus sexier than Boras?? ask anyone around, pros or not, people agree Boras is THE best looking wheels ever made. i might add it's one of the fastest wheels too since couple " ok " riders names Tom Boonen, Robbie McEven and Alejandro Valverde use them. since mr. Armstrong retired, team disco is still using Aeolus and last time i checked they haven't win a thing. Aeolus equal fast wheel?? yes. fastest?? you already know the answer.


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

z ken: I didn't say anything about Boras. I said I don't think you equating the Aeolus to Roseanne Barr was right. 

So you believe what wheels a team uses is indicative of whether they'll win races or not huh? Interesting...


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Here we go again........ Just coz Disco didn't win doesn't mean Aeolus wheels are not good. So are Trek's lousy bikes too vs Giants and BMCs and Cervelos? HECK NO!

As good or better? I wouldn't say but they are good enough for sure. So Zipps are the best just coz err, what again? Sure, data shows they are good. Boras are the best? 

With Basson on Disco this year, I think they will start winning a lot and, since Levi will be there too, yeah. So, does it mean now that the Aeolus wheels will undergo a miraculous transformation and be awesome wheels since these guys will do well for Disco? No... 

Give Basso any bike, any wheel and he'll still kick butt. Lance too. Ulrich as well. Dave Z as well on TTs. If these wheels/bikes are not good enough, I'm more than certain the pros will demand better but yet, they are more than satisfied. nuff said.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

*Hed Wheels*

I use the Hed J60 rear as an everyday wheel. I've ridden it for a couple of years. The wheel has never had to be worked on for trueing. I've even ridden it on Ragbrai twice, through downpour rain and also on gravel/mud for about 20 miles total. Not my ideal route, but that's where the route went because of construction. The wheel holds up very well. I weigh about 205 lbs. I pair it with a Hed Tri spoke for speed events. No complaints at all. I'd say I've got about 2000 miles on it. I use the wheel with a Trek Y-Foil and I don't feel that crosswinds are an issue at all.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

azure: yeah my bad comparing aeolus to roseane barr. hahah it's just a joke.

Uzziefly: say your " arguement " is true, which could be. why you bought Trek bike, assuming you own them?? please don't tell me it's not Lance factor. see people want to buy what " winners " ride. i wish i have an actualy marketing sale report Aeolus vs. zipp vs. Boras. i won't be surprise if Aeolus coming in at 3rd. pros satifly with their gears?? you think Tom Boonen is happy trading in his Time bike for Specialized. they're paid to ride the products whether they like it or not.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

z ken said:


> see people want to buy what " winners " ride.


Incorrect. In my sixteen plus years of bicycle retail experience, the percentage of people that base....or even weigh....their decisions on the product's race results is minuscule. People base their decision on the product's technical merits, aesthetics, and post-purchase support (ie: warranty).


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

z ken said:


> azure: yeah my bad comparing aeolus to roseane barr. hahah it's just a joke.
> 
> Uzziefly: say your " arguement " is true, which could be. why you bought Trek bike, assuming you own them?? please don't tell me it's not Lance factor. see people want to buy what " winners " ride. i wish i have an actualy marketing sale report Aeolus vs. zipp vs. Boras. i won't be surprise if Aeolus coming in at 3rd. pros satifly with their gears?? you think Tom Boonen is happy trading in his Time bike for Specialized. they're paid to ride the products whether they like it or not.


They are paid, yes. BUT, Lance keeps demanding for the best from Trek and Bontrager and they have catered to his wants and needs each season, making the bikes lighter and stiffer each time. I'm sure Boonen would demand more if he's not totally happy with his ride. Why? Because they WOULD cater to what he wants and needs. Same for McEwen. And all the rest. Basso recently complimented the Madone SSL 6.9 but I'm sure that he would give feedback and yes, Trek would look into it and do something about it in time. 

I got my Project One Madone in the 7 time paint scheme for a few reasons. 1) I like Trek. 2) Trek bikes fit me very well. 3) I like the 7 time paint scheme and, since I was going to get the SSL 5.9, I wanted to get it in Project One and get the best of the ride quality and paint scheme. 4) I support the Discovery Channel Pro Cycling team and yes, Lance Armstrong. BUT, if the ride quality/fit/looks of the bike didn't do it for me, I wouldn't have gotten it. Since they all appealed to me, coupled with my support for Lance/Discovery, I got it. It's all these reasons. Yeap...

In fact, FWIW, I was considering getting a new frame and was looking at Specialized's S-Works Tarmac SL and possibly a Look, along with a few other brands. These aren't ''winner'' brands but hey, I'm still really interested in em and might still get a new bike yet. When? Who knows.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

WhiskeyNovember said:


> Incorrect. In my sixteen plus years of bicycle retail experience, the percentage of people that base....or even weigh....their decisions on the product's race results is minuscule. People base their decision on the product's technical merits, aesthetics, and post-purchase support (ie: warranty).


True. But z-ken is right as well actually. I'm sure lot of people buy Madones because of Discovery, solely based on that, overlooking ride quality, fit and the like. BUT, of course you are right as well as those who do that are probably, (key word: PROBABLY) newbies but that's just what I THINK. I could and might be wrong. Newbies who can afford/want good bikes tend to look at proven bikes so to speak and of course, 'winning' material appeals to them and hence, they are more inclined towards such products. Of course, those products are good too so to speak.

In track and field, I know of former teammates who get top end spikes just because they are good and look nice, neglecting function and the consideration as to whether the shoe fits their running style and all that. And, as you might have guessed, these are the less illustrious teammates of mine who go for 'bling' or name or whatever you call it. 

But, the more experienced runners/better ones and all, well, we get new spikes that suit our running style and suits our feet rather than just go for something Gatlin or Greene wore. 

My 2cents


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

uzziefly: yeah i consider myself a newbie. 3 years and change to be exact. i used to ride Giants ( alum. ) for " cheaper " reason. 3 years ago, i didn't have alot of cash to burn. now i'm making a better living and decided finally buy " america's bike ". so far it's nothing but happy-riding. tomorrow zipp 404 with join me and my madone for a 60 miles " test ride ". yeah can't wait!! yeah i do care alot of team disco. heck there're no other pro teams in the U.S. hmm what give?? i thought with lance success, there might be couple more pro teams in the U.S by now. may be Lance used his " power " and block another companies trying to establish an another pro team?? just a though.


----------

